# handcrafted walking sticks



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

just had to show these 1st class carvings on the facebook site

well designed ,well carved and excellent painting

A spalted beech crook with a brass spacer on a spotted hazel by Nick Richards on face book https://www.facebook.com/groups/1604187219807642/

also a couple of pictures of a cockerel and eagle carved by Paul Daunt a excellent carver


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are really well done sticks. I like the wood in the hook. Of the carvings I like the eagle best but all are done by a craftsman.


----------



## Eric Guel (Oct 16, 2015)

Those sticks look amazing! Great craftsmanship.


----------

